# L245 Lift still not working



## estodd (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, well, well,
That #@%&## Kubota l245 hydraulic lift is still giving me a fit.
I had posted previously and gotten a few responses and tried everything to fix it but still having problems.
Here is a quik run down on what happend.
Bought tractor 3 or 4 weeks ago. 3 point lift was not working. I cleaned the filter screen. The lift worked great for a few days.
It was working one morning and I backed up to a pile of dirt, lowered the box blade and that was it. The lift will not work.
I had a mechanic pick up tractor and take it to his shop. 
He rebuilt the hydraulic cylinder.
The lift worked great and would lift a battleship!!
It worked for one day even though the pump was only putting out 25 psi.
The next day it was not working.
It will only lift at full throttle with no load on it. If you rest your foot on the lift arms it will not lift. That is the same thing it was doing before the mechanic rebuilt the cylinder.
It will not go down by itself. I have to push it down with my hand.
I put a new pump on it this afternoon and still no lift.
The mechanic came by and checked the relief valve and it is not stuck.
Any ideas guys?
Thanks to all


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Did you check to see if the screen is plugged again? I have seen posts where a seal was coming apart and refilled the screen. I know nothing about Kubotas. It is just a idea and is where I would restart.


----------

